# Text links oben nicht Mitte



## MegaOiml (16. April 2004)

Hi!
Sorry erstmal, dass ich für diese "Billigfrage" nen neuen Thread aufmachen muss, hab aber irgendwie keine Lösung zu meiner Frage gefunden. Also: Ich habe eine Tabelle mit width="100%" und height="100%". Alles was in dieser Tabelle ist, erscheint jetzt genau in der Mitte, also auch auf halber Höhe. Er soll aber oben links erscheinen. Wie geht das jetzt?
Thx


----------



## Mogler (16. April 2004)

<td valign="top">

mittig, links ist default.
da ist also vorher irgendwo was definiert worden, dass den inhalt in der td horizontal zentriert ausrichtet

ab ins funkhaus ...


----------



## MegaOiml (16. April 2004)

Danke, das wär aber ein bisschen aufwendig, wenn ich bei jedem <td> noch sowas dranhängen muss. Man muss doch irgendwie des für die ganze Tabelle in der CSS Datei festlegen können. table.tabelle-rechts { text-valign:top; } oder sowas. Geht das nicht?


----------



## AlexSchur (16. April 2004)

> table.tabelle-rechts { text-valign:top; }



ich würde das eher so probieren

td {
     text-align: top left;
    }


es kann aber auch andersherum sein, also: left top!


Musste mal probieren!


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. April 2004)

wenn schon, dann so 

```
td{
vertical-align:top;
text-align:left;}
```


----------



## MegaOiml (16. April 2004)

Ok danke


----------

